# Teich Winterfest machen



## Ralle83 (8. Sep. 2019)

Hallo es kommt ja bald die kalte Jahres Zeit.. Und da es mein erster Winter wird mit einem Teich und Fische habe ich da noch Fragen. 

Ich habe zwar schon was gefunden hier im forum darüber aber habe da doch noch die eine oder andren Fragen... 

Ab wann macht ihr euren Teich Winter fest??? 

Wie soll ich meine Pflanzen schützen die aus dem Wasser raus schauen oder auf der Oberfläche schwimmen??? 


Soll ich da ein sprudelstein rein machen oder nicht?? 
Oder reicht es wie schon gesagt eine Styropor Platte?? 

Was mache ich mit denn Unterwasser Lampen? 

Und ab wann soll ich die kleinen Fische nicht mehr Füttern??


----------



## PeBo (9. Sep. 2019)

Schön, dass du dir schon mal Gedanken machst um deinen Teich und deine Teichbewohner im Winter. 
 Als erstes besorge dir ein Teichnetz, das kann im einfachsten Fall auch so ein Vogelschutznetz für Obstbäume sein.  Das spannst du über deinen Teich sobald die ersten Blätter fallen. 
 Wenn die Wassertemperaturen im Teich nur noch 8-10 °C betragen solltest du das Füttern einstellen. 
 Damit der Teich nicht vollständig zufriert besorge dir am besten einen Eisfreihalter mit einer kleinen Luftpumpe (diese braucht nur so circa 3-5 W an Strom).  Wichtig ist dabei, dass der Sprudelstein nicht zu tief im Wasser hängt (nur circa 20 cm unterhalb der Styroporglocke) sonst kühlt dein Teich zu sehr aus. 
 Wenn der Teich dann einmal zugefroren ist schneide am besten alle Pflanzen oberhalb der Eisfläche ab. Dabei am besten so wenig wie möglich Unruhe in den Teich bringen damit deine Teichbewohner in der Zeit nicht aufgeschreckt werden.
 Ansonsten einfach viel Geduld und Ruhe bis etwa Anfang April.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (9. Sep. 2019)

Das Netz habe ich schon Drauf zu mindest auf der einen Seite da es etwas kurz ist  .. 

OK so ein sprudelstein habe ich schon nur halt mit solar aber ich habe gehört das ich denn auf gar kein fall nehmen soll ... Weil er das Wasser durch einander bringt  . 

Also brauch ich die Pflanzen jetzt noch nicht abschneiden also erst wenn es zu ist mit Eis bzw nach dem Winter dann  ?  

Und sonst nichts mehr machen . Das ist ja einfach dann


----------



## center (9. Sep. 2019)

Zur Fütterung hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung.
Ich füttere so lange bis sie nichts mehr wollen. Das wird, wenn es kälter wird, von Woche zu Woche weniger.
Bei mir ist es auch von Fischart zu Fischart unterschiedlich. Die Orfen fangen jetzt schon an weniger zu fressen. Die Goldfische fressen noch wie immer.


----------



## PeBo (9. Sep. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> OK so ein sprudelstein habe ich schon nur halt mit solar aber ich habe gehört das ich denn auf gar kein fall nehmen soll ... Weil er das Wasser durch einander bringt .



Deshalb habe ich geschrieben:


PeBo schrieb:


> Wichtig ist dabei, dass der Sprudelstein nicht zu tief im Wasser hängt (nur circa 20 cm unterhalb der Styroporglocke) sonst kühlt dein Teich zu sehr aus.



 Ein Sprudelstein mit Solar kannst du vergessen. Das Teil würde im Winter sicherlich nur wenige Stunden tagsüber arbeiten und nachts friert dir dann der Teich zu.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ralph_hh (9. Sep. 2019)

Vorsicht mit dem abschneiden der Pflanzen. Gibt auch welche, die die Zeit im Eis lebend überstehen. Tannenwedel z.B. den kürzt man tunlichst nicht!


Wie verhindert ihr, dass sich in dem Laubfangnetz die Vögel verheddern?


----------



## Ralle83 (9. Sep. 2019)

Meiner ist ja mit Akku . .

Ich habe auch mal gehört man soll so ein Sprudelball auf keinen Fall nehm .. .

Lieber so ein Oxydator.  .


Ich Weiss gar nicht mehr was ich da für Pflanzen habe sind aufjeden Fall noch sehr klein ragen vileicht grade mal so 5 bis 10 cm aus dem Wasser ..

Was ist wenn ich die über Haupt nicht abschneide was würde da passieren??


Also ich habe das Netz so stram wie möglich gespannt.... Aber anders rum auf Bäumen verheddern sich die Vögel ja auch nicht wenn die sich da die Kirschen klauen ..


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Sep. 2019)

So doll ist mein Sprudelball oder ist das zuviel??


----------



## PeBo (10. Sep. 2019)

Das sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus.  Aus einem Bild heraus kann man das allerdings nicht sehr gut beurteilen, viel wichtiger ist ob der Sprudler im Solarbetrieb  Tag und Nacht arbeitet und das auch im Winter!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Sep. 2019)

Wie gesagt es ist einer mit Akku denn könnte ich auch per Ladegerät laden.. Ich meine das ich da mal was gelesen habe das ich das auch im Winter betreiben kann ich werde den hersteller mal anschreiben und fragen die müssen das ja wissen

Also mache ich denn jetzt an einer Styropor Platte und hänge denn dann etwar 10 cm ins Wasser und das reicht dann??


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> das reicht dann?


Im Normalfall also ein Winter wie in den letzten Jahren, schon. Man sollte das jedoch regelmäßig kontrollieren und wenn die Eisschicht über 10cm geht, auch mal den Belüfterstein mit heißem Wasser unterstützen und dann etwas tiefer hängen. Jedoch bitte nie das Eis aufhacken oder ähnliches.


----------



## Ralle83 (11. Sep. 2019)

Ja gut ich werde dann mal mein Glück versuchen  . ..



Ach und wenn dann friet er halt ganz zu dann kann ich da auch nicht für dann kommen nächstes jahr neue Fische.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ach und wenn dann friet er halt ganz zu dann kann ich da auch nicht für dann kommen nächstes jahr neue Fische.



Ich übersetze mal, was ich gelesen und gedeutet habe:


			
				Übersetzung/Deutung schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, und wenn ...
> Dann friert er halt ganz durch, daran kann ich dann auch nichts ändern. Wenn alle gestorben sind, dann kaufe ich nächstes Jahr neue Fische.
> 
> Die sterben wahrscheinlich im nächsten Winter wieder und dann werden ebenfalls wieder neue Fische gekauft ...
> to be continued ...



  
Ganz lieb ausgedrückt:
Das ist eine sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr seltsame Einstellung gegenüber Lebewesen.
Irgendwie grausam ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Vermutlich bekommst Du von anderen Leuten noch besser passende Worte für Deine Einstellung gegenüber den Fischen.
Mir fehlen gerade alle Worte, bin sprachlos ...


----------



## Ida17 (11. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Irgendwie grausam ...


Nicht nur irgendwie, das IST grausam.

Das war doch jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, Ralle83, oder? 
So einen "Spaß" versteht hier keiner.

Erst fragst Du, wie der Teich am besten winterfest gemacht werden kann und dann ist es Dir egal, wenn die Tiere jämmerlich erfrieren? 
Bleib mal sachlich und gehe nicht so achtlos mit einem Lebewesen um.


----------



## Ralle83 (11. Sep. 2019)

Ganz erlich was soll ich denn dann machen wenn der Teich meint so jetzt  friere ich ganz zu da kann keiner was gegen machen .. Ich kann auch nicht 24 Std drauf auf passen sorry aber das ist so  .  Da kann man noch so viel Luft rein machen.oder sonst was 

das hat auch nichts mit Tier Quälerei zu tun..


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2019)

Man könnte einen Teich mit verschiedenen Materialien abdecken oder je nach Größe mit einer Behausung überbauen, was die Temperatur im Teich etwas stabiler halten könnte. Ein einfacher Lüfterstein reicht meistens schon, aber man kann dies auch mit einem Heizstab kombinieren, welcher mit einem Frostschutzwarner ausgestattet ist, so dass er nur bei Temperaturen unter 0°C einschaltet. Man könnte den Teich grundsätzlich heizen...mit einem Teichofen, einer Elektroheizung im Filterumlauf und noch anderen Möglichkeiten.

Es gibt immer eine Lösung, nur ist die Frage, ob man dies als Teichbesitzer/Tierhalter dann auch möchte.


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Sorry Leut, aber bis ein Teich mit 1m also einem ganzen Meter bzw. 100cm durchfriert. Da braucht es schon einige Monate bei -20° und tiefer. Oder extrem eisige Ostwinde. Wann hatten wir das zu letzt? Wer kann sich von euch noch dran erinnern?
Und beim besten Willen da sind dann schon ganz andere Gewässer durch gefroren. Und bei unserer derzeitigen Energieversorgung werden dann auch schon etliche in ihren hochmodernen +Energiehäusern eingefroren sein da dann auch vielerorts die Stromversorgung zusammenbricht. 
Und damit funktioniert so gut wie keine Heizung in Deutschland mehr. 
Das damit auch alle flacheren Teiche und unsere empfindlichen Kio als erstes zum Stihleis werden.........
Darum immer schön einen  - Vorrat haben und einen Propankocher in Reserve 

Carsten, schon mal Bier am Stiel probiert?


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sorry Leut, aber bis ein Teich mit 1m also einem ganzen Meter bzw. 100cm durchfriert.


Damit magst Du ja schon recht haben, aber...



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ganz erlich was soll ich denn dann machen wenn der Teich meint so jetzt friere ich ganz zu da kann keiner was gegen machen .


...so muss es ja nicht sein. Man kann was dagegen tun, wenn man diesen Umstand und das Risiko denn irgendwie verhindern möchte.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Carsten, schon mal Bier am Stiel probiert?


Hatte ich. Jedenfalls so ähnlich, macht Spaß.

Anleitung:
geschlossene Bierflasche bis ca. -6°C im Gefrierschrank abkühlen lassen, dann vorsichtig und ohne viel Bewegung entnehmen.
Diese Flasche freundlich mit Flaschenöffner dem Gast servieren.
Danach leise beobachten ...
lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Falls Du Dich damit auf mein Posting weiter oben beziehst:
Ich habe weiter oben die Einstellung  zu den Lebewesen kritisiert und muss danach nicht noch irgendeine Teichtiefe besprechen.
Ich kann lesen, ebenfalls die Userinfos.
Die Einstellung 'dann kaufe ich halt neue' ist einfach Sch&%$&.

So sehe ich das.


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Zu dieser Einstellung habe ich mich mit Absicht nicht geäußert, Carsten. 
Daher war das mit dem Bier-Eis am Stiel auch komplett ohne weitere Hintergedanken.
Und da es ja nicht nur um den Teich des Thread- Ersteller geht, war auch mein Beitrag insgesamt vollständig allgemein gehalten.


----------



## Ralle83 (11. Sep. 2019)

Ich rede ja auch nicht das er bis nach unten zu friert ich mein nur die Oberfläche .. 

Aber gut lassen wir es lieber sonst Regen sich noch mehr Leute auf . Ich werde das mit meinen Luft Ball machen und etwas Styropor

Und dann mal sehn wie es klappt  . .

Mit denn Pflanzen werde ich mal sehn wie ich das mache zwecks abschneiden ..


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zu dieser Einstellung habe ich mich mit Absicht nicht geäußert, Carsten.


Ich hatte Dich schon verstanden, René.  
Aber ich wollte den möglichen Verdacht/Eindruck ausräumen, dass ich evtl. andere User auf den 'vollständigen Vereisungstripp' gebracht habe.
Ich hatte mich oben nur zur Einstellung geäußert.
Deshalb hatte ich in meinem ersten Posting dieses Threads auch den Satz so gepostet, wie ich diesen verstanden habe.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
@troll20 Rutsch mal ein Stück auf Deiner Bank und hol Deinen geheimnisvollen Kaffee hinter dem Strauch hervor.


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Styropor



...nimm lieber Styrodur...das lässt sich besser verarbeiten und ist etwas stabiler. Ob es vom Dämmwert evtl. besser oder schlechter ist, müssen mal die Fachleute erläutern. Man könnte den Teich auch großflächig mit Styrodurplatten abdecken und den Belüfterstein einfach mitlaufen lassen.


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Sep. 2019)

Ja das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht ihn kommplett aus zu legen... 

Aber das geht ja nicht wirklich dann können die faul Gase ja nicht entweichen .. Oder vertu ich mich da


----------



## Zacky (12. Sep. 2019)

Ja nach Teichform lässt sich ein Teich ggf. nur sehr schwer komplett und dicht abdecken, daher meinte ich ja großflächig abdecken. Spalten bleiben sehr wahrscheinlich immer und wenn nicht, dann an der Stelle, wo der Belüfterstein hängt einfach etwas offen lassen.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ganz erlich was soll ich denn dann machen wenn der Teich meint so jetzt friere ich ganz zu da kann keiner was gegen machen .. Ich kann auch nicht 24 Std drauf auf passen


Nein, natürlich sind uns beim Wetter die Hände gebunden. Im Vorfeld können wir aber so einiges tun, um das sinnlose Sterben der Tiere zu verhindern.
Hier sind schon ganz viele nützliche Tipps bereitgestellt worden, jetzt liegt es an Dir diese umzusetzen.

Keiner von uns hat den perfekten Teich und ja, auch der Verlust einzelner Tiere gehört leider mit zum Hobby dazu.


----------



## Ralle83 (12. Sep. 2019)

So sieht es aus .. Ich hab da noch ein paar alte styrodor Platten im. Keller gefunden  aber das wird nicht reichen um denn ganzen Teich zu bestücken  . Mal sehn wie ich das mache ...

Ich habe vorhin gesehn dass alle meine Pflanzen Winterfest sind was weisst das nun abschneiden oder so lassen? ??


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> abschneiden oder so lassen



Na abschneiden, die werden eh braun . 

Ach ja, also ich werde kyrre, wenn ich im Winter meine Fische nicht sehen  bzw überprüfen kann. 
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Sep. 2019)

OK gut ja OK also ich weiss es noch nicht wie das bei mir ist da es mein erster Winter mit Teich und Fische wird . 

Ich habe nach gefragt ich kann leider die Akkubox und denn stein nicht im Winter betreiben  .


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Sep. 2019)

Wie sieht das wenn ich da so ein eisfreihalter mit Heizung und frost Wächter rein mache kommt da genug Sauerstoff rein oder muss ich da noch extra was für holen??


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2019)

Schau mal hier: https://www.google.de/search?safe=a...2i39j35i39j0i131j46i131j46j46i275.3YNm-OMrQVw
Da hast erstmal genügend Auswahl 
Wenn du dann noch schaust nach einem mit Belüfterpumpe und Auströmer,
bist du ausreichend gewappnet


----------



## Ralle83 (14. Sep. 2019)

Was ist mit so einem Teil 

http://www.oase-wassergarten.de/oase-icefree-thermo-330.html?sPartner=googlebase

Reicht der oder brauch ich da noch was mit Sauerstoff


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2019)

Mit diesem Gerät hast Du in erster Linie einen Heizstab mit Frostwächterschaltung. Wenn es Dir dann noch um den Sauerstoff geht, dann wäre hier jetzt noch eine kleine Belüfterpumpe mit 1-2 kleinen Belüftersteinen nötig.

PS: schau mal auf der bekannten Verkaufsplattform für neue und gebrauchte Gegenstände. Da wird sich zum Herbst-/Winterbeginn sicherlich das ein oder andere günstige Angebot finden lassen, wo es bestimmt auch einen Schego-Heizstab mit nur 100 W und Frostschutzwarner im Paket gibt.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Sep. 2019)

Deshalb frage ich ja ob so ein heizstab alleine aus reicht ich kenn mich ja noch nicht aus damit.  Nicht das ich den Sauerstoff Ball um sonst ausgebe wenn die Fische auch nur mit der Heizung geng Luft bekommen  . Deshalb ja die Frage


----------



## Zacky (15. Sep. 2019)

Alleine ein offenes Loch in einer Eisdecke sorgt nicht für einen Sauerstoffeintrag, kann aber schädliche Gase entweichen lassen. Um Sauerstoff an der Oberfläche einzubringen, bedarf es einer entsprechenden Oberflächen-/Wasserbewegung - z.Bsp. Wasserfall. Demnach ist es schon ratsam, bei starker Frostgefahr einen solchen Eisfreihalter mit einem Heizstab und zusätzlich besagte Belüftung zu nutzen, welche den Sauerstoffeintrag gewährleisten sollte. Bei starken Frost kann sich ein durch Lüftersteine freigehaltenes Loch dennoch schließen, da die aufsteigenden Luftblasen entsprechend an der Oberfläche platzen und das "mitgenommene" Wasser gefriert. Je länger es sehr kalt ist, desto mehr Eiskristalle bilden sich an der Oberflächenöffnung. Daher noch der zusätzliche Heizstab, welcher in einem gewissem Radius das Wasser erwärmt.

Wie hier auch schon das eine oder andere Mal angemerkt, kann es auch nicht nötig sein, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man vorbereitet sein sollte.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Sep. 2019)

Also dann am besten so ein heizstab und ein oxidator oder Sauerstoff taps oder


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Sep. 2019)

Eine Frage hab grade noch die habe ich zwar schon mal gestellt aber nicht so richtig eine Antwort bekommen...

Wie sieht das aus wenn ich jetzt mal aus irgendeinem Grund das komplette Wasser aus dem Teich wechseln muss 

Wie lange muss ich warten bis ich die Fische wieder rein setzten kann?? Genau so lange wie beim ersten Wasser rein lassen?? Oder kann ich die sofort Wiedee rein setzten???


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2019)

Was für einen Grund gibt es denn das Wasser komplett zu tauschen?


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Sep. 2019)

Zb wenn das Wasser umgibt..

Oder das Wasser ist über haubt nicht mehr klar oder die folie geht kaputt...

Da gibt's doch genug Gründe das dass Wasser neu muss finde ich ..


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2019)

...man sollte nie das gesamte Teichwasser wechseln...

...wenn die Folie beschädigt ist, kann man - je nach Schadstelle - das restliche Wasser in einen Behälter oder in ein temporär aufgestelltes Becken pumpen, wo dann auch ggf. die Fische untergebracht werden können...

...wenn das Wasser nicht mehr klar ist, ist bspw. die Filteranlage unzureichend oder defekt oder der Eintrag von innen und außen ist einfach zu viel...ergo kein Grund, den Teich komplett zu entleeren...

Grundsätzlich sollte man bei einem Totalwechsel, auf Grund von was auch immer, dem Teich seine Zeit geben, dass sich im Wasser wieder eine stabile Biologie einstellt. Bei einem gut eingefahrenen Filter sind das vielleicht 2-4 Wochen, bei einem absoluten Neustart - je nach Temperatur Luft/Wasser 6-8 Wochen.


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Sep. 2019)

Also müsste ich dann erst irgendwie ein behälter mit 4225 Liter besorgen bzw ein 2000 Liter .  

OK dann mal sehn bis jetzt ist ja erst mal alles wunderbar .

Erst mal vielen Dank


----------



## ralph_hh (23. Sep. 2019)

Mit dem Abdecken durch Styropor... Was immer im Winter noch an Pflanzen im Teich lebt produziert hoffentlich Sauerstoff. Das funktioniert nicht, wenn es im Teich dunkel ist. Oder funktioniert das bei Kälte eh nicht?

4 Kubikmeter Volumen... Welche und wie viele Fische sind es denn?


----------



## Ralle83 (25. Sep. 2019)

Fische habe __ shubunkin und goldrotfedern 10 Stück insgesamt...

Wenn dann würde ich nicht denn kompletten Teich zumachen  Sondern nur eine Platte von 50x50 cm nehm oder so wenn windig ist bewegt sich die Platte ja eh . 

Und mit denn Pflanzen die soll man ja eh abschneiden  laut Aussagen  .. Ich werde es mal versuchen halb und halb zu machen sprich die Hälfte von denn die ich habe abschneiden die Andre so lassen  . Mal schauen was besser ist


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Okt. 2019)

Hallo hat zufällig jemand hier ahnung von einem oxydator??

ich habe da jetzt 4 Katalysatoren drin und das Teil sprudelt nicht ansatzweise..


Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Ida17 (29. Okt. 2019)

Wofür möchtest Du denn einen Oxydator haben? 

Wenn Du den Teich belüften willst dann über einen Luftsprudler, bspw. von Oase (ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen, aber günstigere Produkte sind nach eigenen Erfahrungen nach weniger als einer Saison kaputt) 
Die Geräte verbrauchen zum Teil nur 4W/h, das sollte im Rahmen des Machbaren liegen.


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Okt. 2019)

Denn oxydator habe ich ja schon nur so wie es aussieht geht er nicht....

und so ein Sprudelball hab ich auch allerdings per solar und Akku   .. 

Mir hat man denn nunmal empfohlen da ich denn Teich halt erst dieses Jahr habe 

Bin ich halt neuling


----------



## troll20 (29. Okt. 2019)

Hallo @Ralle83 

Von so einem Oxidator, hab ich leider keine Ahnung. 
Habe aber schnell mal gegoogelt und das was ich da gelesen habe deutet auf feuchte Tabs hin die damit ihr leben schon ausgehaucht haben. 
Belüfterpumpe auf Solar, ja gut im Sommer kann man das machen, nur ist im Winter meist in der Nacht besonders kalt und wenn dann warum auch immer die Sonnen nicht scheint bei dir, dann blubert auch nix im Teich. Somit friert das Loch zu und man hat nix gekonnt. Daher im nächsten Aquariumladen eine kleine Belüfterpumpe geholt am besten auch noch ein Rückschlagventil
für den kleinen Schlauch und ab mit deiner vorhandenen Kugel in den Teich. 
Der Rest ist ja schon auf den anderen Seiten beschrieben. 
Sollte aus welchem Grund auch immer, der Teich trotzdem zu frieren.
Gehst mit dem Wasserkocher raus und schmelzt dir mit heißem Wasser das Loch wieder auf. 
Achtung durch die angesaugte Luft der Membranpumpe kann es zu kompensieren von Wasser im Schlauch kommen. Dieses Kondensat kann auch gefrieren und damit eine Belüftung vom Teich verhindern. Darum den Schlauch mit leichtem gefälle in den Teich verlegten und ab und an kontrollieren. 
So nun viel Erfolg und einen hoffentlich warmen Winter.


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Okt. 2019)

Achso aber die teile werden doch eh nass wegen dem konzentrat was da rein kommt . 

Ich hab ja ein akku bei dem Sprudel Stein dabei   Zu not hol ich mir da noch so eine Heizung mit frostwächter   ..

Und so ein stein mit Strom 

Danke euch auch alle viel erfolgt


----------



## troll20 (29. Okt. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Achso aber die teile werden doch eh nass wegen dem konzentrat was da rein kommt .


Aber doch erst wenn du sie mischen tust, oder hast du da wieder was anderes


----------



## Ralle83 (30. Okt. 2019)

Ne nicht das ich wüsste das zeug kommt da rein und dann die katasylatoren


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2019)

Ich konnte an den Dingern noch nie etwas für gut finden, die sagen auch nicht wann der Oxidator am Ende ist.

Um bei Luftschlaeuche eine Kondenz zu verhindern, zieht man einen anderen Schlauch rüber, das kann ein schwarzer (bevorzugt), dunklel grüner Rendelschlauch sein.
Ein alter Gartenschlauch macht es auch.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Okt. 2019)

Unnötig.

Sieh zu, daß der Schlauch ein Gefälle zum Wasser hat.


----------



## Ralle83 (5. Nov. 2019)

OK das habe ich. 

Und heute kommt meine Teich Heizung mit frostwächter ... Dann soll das wohl alles klappen   .


----------



## koile (9. Nov. 2019)

Auch ich habe heute meine Tilteranlage in den Winterschlaf geschickt,   Patronenfilter mit 42 Patronen,
Ich habe ihn seit 20 Jahren in Betrieb, und das ohne Probleme. 
Ob es auch weiterhin so funktioniert? Bei den steigenden Temperaturen, vielleicht aber dann wohl mit reduzieren Koi besatz.
  Filter mit Terassenunterbau aus Aluminium,   rund um den Teich wurde vor 3 Wochen schon alles zurück geschnitten , hat aber durch die Temperaturen neu ausgetrieben. 
  so noch ein par Bilder vom Teich und seinen Bewohnern.   
        
  Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Ralle83 (16. Nov. 2019)

Ich hab ja 2 Arten von goldfischen im Teich ein gold rotfedern und __ shubunkin. 


Die rotfedern sitzen bereits unten  in einer Ecke hin und wieder schwimmen sie auch mal  .


und die shubunkin schwimmen fröhlich daher.  Meine Frage soll ich die jetzt noch weiter füttern oder erschreck ich nur damit die andern


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2019)

Ralle,
weil sie wechselwarme Tiere sind, reduziert sich mit der Wassertemperatur ab Herbst auch die Körpertemperatur der Fische. Sie gehen in den sogenannten Ruhemodus.
Dabei wird auch die Verdauung eingeschränkt. Wenn sie noch fleißig schwimmen, verbrauchen sie natürlich auch wieder Energie. 
Dann aber nur ganz wenig und knapp füttern. Alles was übrig bleibt, sinkt zu Boden, und gammelt da vor sich hin. 
Wenn Du Pellets fütterst, keschere unbedingt die Reste von der Oberfläche, die nicht gefressen wurden, und nimm dann beim nächsten Mal einfach weniger.


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Nov. 2019)

Die fressen genau so viel wie sonst auch da brauch ich nichts raus keschern . 

Aber dann Weiss ich ja bescheid wenn sie nichts mehr fressen bzw wenn sie unten am Boden schwimmen gebe ich denn nichts mehr


----------



## Ralle83 (20. Nov. 2019)

Diese Temperatur Unterschiede immer wieder von 0 - 10 ° schadet das denn Fischen eigentlich? Oder können die damit umgehen??


----------



## center (20. Nov. 2019)

Ich glaub das ist das schlimmste, diese großen Temperaturschwankungen um die 5 Grad rum
Wir hatte vor 2 oder 3 Jahren schonmal sowas. 
Da waren meine schon im "Winterschlaf" und dann wurde es um Weihnachten nochmal mehr als 10 Grad.
Alle wieder "wach" und im Fressmodus.
1 Woche später wieder "Winterschlaf". Mitte Januar nochmal genau das gleiche.
Bei mir haben alle diesen Winter überlebt. Kann mir aber vorstellen das es schwierig war.

Dies Jahr geht's noch bei mir in der Region. Alle bis auf die Orfen noch im Fressmodus.


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Nov. 2019)

> Alle bis auf die Orfen noch im Fressmodus.


Freßmodus ist doch nur, wenn du ihnen etwas gibst.
Laß sie doch einfach in Ruhe.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Nov. 2019)

Ich füttere seit einer Woche nicht mehr. Vorher auch schon deutlich reduziert.
Mittlerweile haben alle geschnallt, dass der Alte, wenn er an den Teich kommt, keine Leckerlie mehr hat. Die bemühen sich schon gar nicht mehr, nach oben zu kommen.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Nov. 2019)

Am Wochenende wird der Fulter aus dem Betrieb genommen. Blätter abgekächert.
Und in 2 Wochen kommt schon mal der Eisfreihalter in die Pfütze. Das war es dann.


----------



## center (22. Nov. 2019)

Naja,
bei mir sind bis Ende nächster Woche zwischen 8 und 12 Grad vorhergesagt.
An Winterruhe ist noch nicht zu denken.
Ich füttere so lange bis sie nichts mehr wollen und nicht nach Kalender. Kann ja den Fischen auch kein Maulkorb umbinden und sagen ab jetzt wird nix mehr von den Teichwänden abgeknabbert.

Hat die letzten Jahre gut funktioniert.


----------



## Ralle83 (25. Nov. 2019)

Also meine schwimmen ja oben die einen und die andern sitzen auf den Boden auch wenn ich da Futter rein schmeisse bleiben die unten . 

 nur die andern fressen die oben sind .


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2019)

Hallo!
Kurz vor dem Winter ist das füttern der Fische immer von der Wassertemperatur abhängig. 
Bis 8°ist es für Weiss Fische noch okay, da drunter könnte das Futter im Darm schimmeln.
Seid euch bewußt das Fische keinen Magen haben, der Darm braucht ca 4 Tage um es hinten raus zu werfen. 
Wenn es ein bepflanzter Teich ist gibt es für alle Beteiligten genügend Futter.
Hier und da kann man im Winter auch eine Futteraufnahme der Fische beobachten, dann fressen sie Algen, nicht in großen Mengen nur soviel wie es der Stoffwechsel zulässt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Nov. 2019)

Hi Ralle,

wie alt sind deine Goldrotfedern und __ Shubunkin?

Wenn es noch "Jungfische" im Wachstum sind (noch nicht geschlechtsreif) ist es normal das sie noch fressen solange es noch nicht zu kalt ist.
Jedoch sollte man wissen das Goldfische/Karpfen/andere allesfressende Fische Getreide - aus denen ja die meißten Trockenfutter halt zum Großteil bestehen - nur bei höheren Wassertemperaturen einigermaßen verwerten können (daher kommt das auch mit den " unter 10 Grad nicht mehr füttern")

tierische Kost wie Insektenlarven, Krebs-/Garnelenfleisch, __ Würmer, __ Schnecken, Fischfleisch bleibt aufgrund der enthaltenen, für Fische leichter verdaulichen Eiweiße und Fette auch bei kühlen Temperaturen verwertbar (wird aber natürlich auch net mehr in den Mengen wie in warmen Wasser verarbeitet). Ist genug "Lebendfutter" im Teich auffindbar kommen Fische daher auch ohne Zusatzfutter von Außen über die Runden. Wenn nicht kann man alle paar Tage auch mal Frostfutter anbieten solange es die Fische auch noch sichtbar annehmen

@ron

die Aussage "Fische haben keinen Magen" ist nicht ganz korrekt. Sämtliche "__ Raubfische" haben jedenfalls einen deutlich ausgeprägten  Magen (und dafür im Verhältnis zur Körperlänge kurzen Darm)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2019)

He Frank!
Danke für deinen Hinweis aber erstens hatte ich es auf weiß Fische bezogen. 

Und dann ist mein Nick- Name nicht @ron sondern @samorai.

He Frank das sind doch hoffentlich keine Neonlicht Auswirkungen?
Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2019)

Hi Ron,

was meinst Du eigentlich mit "auf weiß Fische bezogen"?

wenn Du damit die in Europa, Nordamerika und Asien verbreitete Fischfamilie Leuciscinae (Weißfische) meinst, auch darunter gibt's magentragende "räuberische" Arten wie der bekannte heimische __ Döbel und sogar echte __ Raubfische wie die __ Rapfen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (29. Nov. 2019)

Ja gibt es, aber hoeste wahrscheinlich nicht im Teich, hoffe ich mal. 
Unter Weiß Fische zähle ich die im Teich nicht raeuberischen Fische.

Währe das so okay für dich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2019)

Hi Ron,

__ Rapfen sind in der Tat eher nicht in Gartenteichen anzutreffen

Kleine __ Döbel jedoch haben zumindest Angler recht oft in ihren Gartenteichen weil Döbelchen wegen ihrer Häufigkeit gerne als Köfi genommen und übriggebliebene oftmal mit nach Hause genommen werden. Auch hier bei Forumsmitgliedern schwimmen/schwammen welche
Ich selber hatte jahrzente Döbel im Teich (eben weil ich ja auch Angler war kam auch alles möglich an gesenkten Köfiüberbleibseln als Besatz in die Teiche . Meine letzten 5 "kapitalen" Exemplare von je >50cm sind ja auch erst zusammen mit meinen Koi vor 2 Jahren ausgezogen einer davon hielt dabei  ja auch als Foto für den Lexikaeintrag her


----------



## weasel9168 (12. Dez. 2019)

Hallo an alle!

Es läuft nun bereits der erste Winter für mich mit einem Teich (habe ein Haus gekauft und diesen mitübernommen)
Der Teich ist nun bis auf ca 1,5m² zugefroren und auch mit Schnee bedeckt, der Rest wird vom Luftsprudel freigehalten 

Dadurch das der Teich eben auch mit Schnee bedeckt ist, kann ich meine geliebten Fische auch nicht sehen. 
Kann ich diese aber trotzdem irgendwie unterstützen oder kann/soll man da gar nichts machen?

Über jegliche Tipps bin ich dankbar!
LG weasel


----------



## PeBo (12. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Weasel, den Luftsprudler hängst du am besten in die Mitte des Teiches an einen Eisfreihalter oder so einen dicken Styrodurblock wie bei der Hausisolierung verwendet wird (auf der Wasser zugewandten Seite etwas aushöhlen) auf nur ca. 30cm Tiefe. Dadurch wird der Teich nicht so stark ausgekühlt und es bleibt trotzdem eine kleine Stelle offen für den Gasaustausch.
Ansonsten einfach Ruhe bewahren und sich auf das nächste Frühjahr freuen.
Man kann sich zwar auch eine Unterwasserkamera installieren, aber wenn man kalt überwintert tut sich eh nicht viel dort unten.

Also einfach die Ruhe genießen 

Gruß Peter

PS: Bitte keine Geräusche produzieren, die die Winterruhe stören könnten.


----------



## weasel9168 (12. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Pebo,

Danke erstmal! Wie gesagt es sind ca. 1,5m² frei für den Gasaustausch, oder meinst du den Styroporblock zusätzlich?

Wegen dem Rest, ich werde mal ein Foto machen, dann können wir uns vl nochmals besser austauschen


----------



## PeBo (12. Dez. 2019)

Wenn es stärkeren Frost gibt, wird natürlich auch die Fläche geringer, welche freigehalten wird. Da sich in einem Teich eine Schichtung einstellt (im Winter warmes Wasser unten, kaltes Wasser/Eis oben) und die Eisschicht auch isolierende Eigenschaften hat gegen Temperatur und Wind, ist es gar nicht wünschenswert eine so große Fläche freizuhalten. Bei mir ist bei richtigem Frost dann auch nur der Hohlraum unter dem Block eisfrei. Um die Temperaturschichtung nicht zu zerstören sollte auch der Luftsprudler nicht zu tief sitzen und auch sonst keine Umwälzung stattfinden. Und auch das Eis möglichst nicht anrühren.

 Gruß Peter


----------



## weasel9168 (12. Dez. 2019)

Alles klar, verstanden. Danke vielmals!
Aber der starke Frost ist schon da, heute Nacht gab es -15 Grad


----------



## troll20 (12. Dez. 2019)

Hallo @weasel9168 

darf man fragen wo dein Teich steht, denn das ist ja schon etwas kühler als bei dem meisten hier in Deutschland. 
Dann wären auch Informationen zu gesammt Größe und Tiefe sowie dem tierischen Besatz hilfreich. 
Bis dahin fröhliches bibbern


----------



## weasel9168 (12. Dez. 2019)

Hallo troll20, 

Bin aus Österreich und da aus dem Kältepol in dieser Region


----------



## Ralle83 (24. Dez. 2019)

Sind noch klein die Fische ca 10 12 cm groß..  

OK dann werde ich die nicht mehr füttern 

Wieder was dazu gelernt  .. .

Mal was andres 

frohe Weihnachten.

Ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage ich habe ein 4225 Liter Teich. Kann ich da auch ein Filter rein machen welcher für 7500 Liter ist oder wäre das zu viel??


----------



## Uma294 (27. Dez. 2019)

Ich habe solche Information zu diesem Thema gefunden. 
Fische können auch über strenge Winter im Teich überleben, wenn der Grund tiefer als einen Meter tief liegt und dort ausreichend Wasser zur Verfügung steht. Bei ausreichender Teich-Tiefe sammelt sich am Grund nur dauerhaft 4 °C kaltes Wasser – bei dieser Temperatur hat H2O die höchste Dichte!


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2019)

Ja @Uma294 das ist korrekt aber leider nicht vollständig. 
Pflanzen und Algen produzieren bei fehlender Sonneneinstrahlung kein O2.
Dementsprechend muss die Tiefwasserzone ausreichend groß sein damit genug O2 im Wasser gespeichert vorliegt. Dann dürfen da unten nicht Unmengen an Blättern und co. vor sich hin gammeln, denn das zersetzen kostet auch O2 und produziert u.a. Schwefelwasserstoff.
Dann sollte auch keine Filterung stattfinden, da  sonst die Schichtung zerstört wird. 
Das wiederum erfordert jedoch auch gut konditionierte Fische die noch dazu einen leeren Bauch haben, damit sie nicht unnötig viel Energie verbrauchen für die Verdauung und dementsprechend auch kaum Ausscheidungen produzieren. 
U.s.w. u.s.w. 
Einige Sachen kann man zum Beispiel umgehen durch entsprechende Technik, aber auch diese muss dann entsprechend ständig auf Funktionen überprüft werden. Insbesondere bei Tieren wie Koi die empfindlicher reagieren.


----------



## jolantha (27. Dez. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage ich habe ein 4225 Liter Teich. Kann ich da auch ein Filter rein machen welcher für 7500 Liter ist oder wäre das zu viel??


Hi, Ralle
ich glaube, Du meinst eher Deine Pumpenleistung, oder ???


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Dez. 2019)

Ich hab bei mir einen heizstab mit frost wechte drin und ein Sprüdel Stein welche alle 3 stund an ist .

und ein Netz trüber das nicht ganz soviel Blätter da rein kommen klar sind auch auch Blätter drin  Las es 5 bis 10 Stück sein die ich nur raus mache wenn ich sehe das die Fische obern in Bewegung sind damit ich sie nicht __ störe  .

Noch mal zum Filter egal ob jetzt Winter ist und ich kein besuche aber ich kann grade ein Schnäppchen machen. 

15000 Liter Filter ohne Fische mit Fische 7500 Liter meine kann ich so ein auch nehem oder wäre der für mein Teich zu gross  ? ?


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Dez. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, Ralle
> ich glaube, Du meinst eher Deine Pumpenleistung, oder ???



Den Filter kommplett set mein ich da gibt es doch für verschiedene Liter Bereiche . 

Ich hab jetzt ein für 5000 Liter Teiche  

Und ich kann ein sehr günstig bekommen für 7500 Liter Teiche mit Fische ohne wären es dann 15000 Liter


----------



## PeBo (29. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Ralle, den Filter kannst du natürlich nehmen. Gerade bei den Fertigfiltern sollte man immer eher die größeren nehmen. Die Herstellerangaben zu der empfohlenen Teichgröße sind meistens eher geschönt. Üblicherweise reicht ein Filter für 15.000 Liter nicht aus um einen 15.000 Liter Teich dauerhaft klar zu bekommen, auch nicht ohne Fischbesatz!
Für starken Besatz mit Fischen oder bei Koi sollte man die Herstellerangabe eher durch 4 teilen, also in diesem Fall kann maximal ein 3750 Liter großer Teich gefiltert werden. Das heißt auch, kleiner kann der Teich ruhig sein, da die Angaben sich auf einen Teich beziehen mit maximal xxx Liter Wasser.
Du schreibst dein Teich hat 4225 Liter. Also wenn du dir nicht zu viele Fische zulegst, ist der Filter sicher für deinen Teich geeignet.

 Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Dez. 2019)

Ich hab 10 Fische drin. Und ein Filter mit 5000 Liter mit Fische bis jetzt war mein Wasser gut klar  .. 

Ist die pumpe die das Wasser zum Filter fördert eigentlich auch stärker beim dem grossen Filter? Weisst du das zufällig


----------



## PeBo (29. Dez. 2019)

Hast du irgendwelche Bezeichnungen oder Unterlagen von dem Filter. Wenn dort eine Pumpe mit enthalten ist, muss dort auch die Fördermenge vermerkt sein. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir erst mal die Pumpe von deinem alten Filter weiterzuverwenden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle83 (30. Dez. 2019)

Hat sich erledigt sind schon alle weg


----------



## weasel9168 (27. Jan. 2020)

Ich muss nochmals eine Kleinigkeit fragen..

Mein Teich ist nun seit geraumer zeit mit einer mittleren Eisschicht + Schnee bedeckt, nur beim Luftsprudler ist noch immer ein kleines Loch frei.
Nun die Frage, wie groß muss das Loch sein, damit der Gasaustausch vonstatten gehen kann?

LG weasel


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2020)

He Weasel!
Da mußt du dier keine Sorgen machen. 
Von unten sieht das Eis aus wie ein umgekehrter Trichter wird also zum Sprudler immer dünner. 
Auch wenn das Loch nur noch einen geringen Durchmesser hat kann es Gase von ca 1m abführen .


----------



## muffl87 (28. Jan. 2020)

Hallo miteinander, 

habe da eine Frage zum Thema Nachtfrost. 
Kann der Filter  Schaden nehmen wenn ich diesen jetzt schon bzw. bis in 4 Wochen in Betrieb nehme? Der Filter ist natürlich nicht Frostsicher und steht zwischen zwei Mauern , aber frei. Ich rechne inzwischen mit maximal 3-5°C Frost in der Nacht sollte nochmal eine Kältewelle kommen. Das Wasser im Teich hat 10°C .


----------



## koichteich (28. Jan. 2020)

Moin, interessant. 
Dein Filter steht doch relativ Frostsicher zwischen 2 Wänden und dein Teich hat jetzt noch 10 °. Dein Filter läuft also schon oder erst in 4 wochen willst du ihn starten? 
Nee, mach erstmal gar nix. 
Läuft er schon dann Schirme ihn ab. 
Ansonsten mit Troll gehen


----------



## muffl87 (29. Jan. 2020)

Moin, 

sorry hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen , der Teich ist noch komplett neu und "nackt" . Ich habe ihn vor 2-3 Wochen befüllt. Das Grundwasser hatte 13°C . Seit ein paar Tagen fällt die Temperatur aber nicht mehr trotz 0-5°C Nachts. 
Die Pumpe, Kokosmatten, Bodengrund ist schon drin. Es fehlen im Frühjahr "nur" noch die Pflanzen.
Auch die ersten kleineren Tierchen habe ich schon entdeckt, obwohl der ja noch ziemlich "tot" ist.

Ich dachte nur damit sich da zumindest im kleinen etwas Biologie bildet ist das so früh wie möglich am besten... 
Aber dann warte ich lieber noch etwas.


----------



## Patrick K (31. Jan. 2020)

Hi Muffl, 
Ich würde den Filter so gut wie möglich isolieren, aber der Filter wird erst nötig wenn du Fische im Teich hast, das heißt in diesem Winter kannst du ihn noch leer hinstellen. Je nach Teich und Filter Größe ist es sinnvoller den Filter bei minus Graden ausserbetrieb zu setzen, also je kleiner um so eher, sonst kühl dir dein Teich aus. 
Die Kokosmatten würde ich wieder rausnehmen, die verrotten sehr schnell und enden als Algen Futter.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## weasel9168 (27. Feb. 2020)

Guten Morgen an alle!

Es ist zwar schon wieder etwas wärmer bei uns, die Eisschicht ist schon zurück gegangen, bedeckt aber noch immer etwas 7/8 des Teichs.
Dies führt mich auch schon zur nächsten Frage.

Durch einige Unwetter in letzter Zeit wurde einiges an Dreck, Laub und Hecken in den Teich gespült, das ich nur bedingt entfernen konnte. Das Wasser ist nun etwas trüb geworden und Algen wachsen bereits. An gewissen Stellen sogar recht viel. 

Den Filter kann/will ich noch nicht einschalten, bringt bei diesen Temperaturen auch noch nichts. Aber, was mir mehr Sorgen macht, wirkt sich dieser Nährstoffüberschuss und das nicht so tolle Wasser irgendwie negativ auf meine Fische aus? Wenn ja, was kann ich da machen?

Danke vorab schon mal für eure Hilfe.
LG aus Österreich


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Weasel,

Habg ihr auch so Seen in eurer Gegend?
Leben da auch Fische drin?
Und macht da auch jemand ständig sauber?

Ich glaub die Fische brauchen in erster Linie Ruhe vor uns hippeligen Zweibeiner, denn rührst du da jetzt im Wasser rum müssen die sich bewegen und verbrennen wichtige Energiereserven. 
Was du jedoch machen könntest ist ab und an Wasser einzuleiten und an ander Stelle einfach überlaufen lassen. Damit entfernst du Oberflächenschmutz schafst Entlastung durch evtl. Angereicherte Giftstoffe usw.


----------



## weasel9168 (27. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Weasel,
> 
> Habg ihr auch so Seen in eurer Gegend?
> Leben da auch Fische drin?
> ...



Ja ich versteh schon was du meinst, hab ich mir eh auch selbst gedacht. 
Aber du musst verstehen, dies ist mein erster Winter mit einem Teich und deshalb bin ich einfach in gewissen Situationen noch verunsichert. Bitte um Nachsicht 

aber danke für die anderen Tipps


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2020)

Kein Problem und war auch nicht pöse gemeint, sondern als Denkanstoß für weitere Fragensteller bevor sie die selbige stellen.


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Waesel!
Ich weiß nicht was die Temperatur bei dir gerade zulässt, eventuell geht ein spuelen mit dem __ Wasserschlauch und anschließenden keschern. 
Währe sensetiv und gleichzeitig etwas WW.


----------



## Ralle83 (11. März 2020)

Hallo bei uns war dieses Jahr kein frost. 

Ich habe heute mal das Thermometer reingehalten hat 10 grad angezeigt aber die Fische verstecken sich trotzdem immer noch weiter.. 

Meine Frage ist ab wann ist die Zeit um denn Filter wieder ein zubauben und in Betrieb zu nehmen??


----------



## PeBo (11. März 2020)

Also ich nehme meinen Filter heute wieder in Betrieb!

Seit heute betteln mich die Fische ständig an und schwimmen aufgeregt durch den Teich. Die Temperatur in 1m Tiefe ist bereits auf 8,6°C gestiegen und die Außentemperaturen klettern gerade über die 15°C. Die Wetter App des deutschen Wetterdienstes sagt für die nächsten 14 Tage auch keinen Frosteinbruch vorher. Deshalb werde ich es riskieren und meinen Filter in Betrieb nehmen, damit ich auch den Fischen etwas Futter zukommen lassen kann.
Übrigens sind gestern Abend bei Regen und milden 14°C die ersten __ Kröten wieder bei mir eingetroffen.

Also es geht los mit der Teichsaison 2020!

Gruß Peter

PS: Sollte es doch noch wider Erwarten eine längere Frostperiode geben, werde ich mir dann Gedanken machen.


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2020)

Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst und wie Wahrscheinlich es ist das evtl. doch noch mal Frost kommt.


----------



## Ralle83 (11. März 2020)

Aus dem Flachland im Münsterland...

Ich hab grade mal in meiner Wetter app geschaut da soll es nachts zwischen 0 und 7 grad werden jetzt Weiss ich halt nicht ob ichs riskieren soll oder doch lieber noch warten


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2020)

Nichts riskieren zum wohl der Tiere, bitte. 
Die kommen auch noch zwei Wochen ohne Futter und Filter aus. Und wenn du was gutes tun willst lässt etwas Frischwasser bis zum Überlaufen in den Teich. Aber dabei immer schön auf die Wassertemperatur achten. 
Achso und nicht vergessen einfach mal hinsetzen beobachten und ein oder mehr  genießen. 

Bis dahin


----------



## Ralle83 (11. März 2020)

Da ist genug vom Regen in den letzten Wochen rein genommen vom frisch Wasser außerdem ist meine Brunnenpumpe noch nicht wieder angeschlossen.. 

Ach die Fische machen sich bestimmt bemerkbar wenn sie Hunger haben dann werde ich einfach die Pumpe in den Teich machen danke erst mal dann warte ich lieber noch


----------



## Knarf1969 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Mal eine ganz praktische Frage. Was bringt der Luft sprudler eigentlich wirklich Im Winter? Meine Fische und meine am meisten Wasserpflanzen sind in 1,60 m tiefe unten.  In der Mitte des Teichs. Den Sprudler kann ich dort ja nicht hin machen, weil er sonst die ganze Schichtung zerstört. Wenn ich den also irgendwo in die Flachwasserzone setze und da ein bisschen Luft reinsprudel Kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass der nicht umgewälzte Teich davon profitiert bezüglich des Sauerstoffs? Habt ihr schon mal beobachtet, dass vermeintliche Faulgase sich unter der Eisfläche zielsicher in Richtung der freigehaltenen Stelle bewegen?
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## samorai (21. Juli 2020)

Jetzt schon . 


Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal beobachtet, dass vermeintliche Faulgase sich unter der Eisfläche zielsicher in Richtung der freigehaltenen Stelle bewegen?



Nein, wir wissen es. 
Da das Eis am Blubberstein als letztes zuwaechst, bleibt immer eine Schräge oder Kuppel an der Eis Unterkante und diese bleibt auch wenn es noch kälter wird, weil das Eis immer gleich proportional wächst.


----------



## Knarf1969 (21. Juli 2020)

Danke! Ich wohne im Hochschwarzwald, da ist es nie zu früh, um über den Winter zu sprechen
D.h. aber, man könnte genauso gut ein weniger Strom verbrauchendes Element einsetzen!


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2020)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> D.h. aber, man könnte genauso gut ein weniger Strom verbrauchendes Element einsetzen!


Noch weniger als 5 Watt  
Das ist ja weniger als eine Kerze Heizleistung hat.
Zeig her.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Jetzt schon .


Ämmm ja, ich denk auch gerade über eine Optimierung meiner nicht vorhandenen Abdeckung nach


----------



## PeBo (21. Juli 2020)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> In der Mitte des Teichs. Den Sprudler kann ich dort ja nicht hin machen, weil er sonst die ganze Schichtung zerstört.


Ich habe bei mir einen ca. 15cm dicken Klotz von der Fassadenisolierung etwas bearbeitet und da hängt dann der Sprudelstein drunter so ca. 20cm unter der Wasser(Eis)oberfläche. Der hat nur 3-5 Watt Stromaufnahme und zerstört mir auch nicht die Schichtung!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knarf1969 (21. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Noch weniger als 5 Watt
> Das ist ja weniger als eine Kerze Heizleistung hat.
> Zeig her.


Hast recht! Fast! Sind 15 W. Aber trotzdem. Geht ja wirklich noch!


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2020)

Meine Aquarium Belüfterpumpe braucht nur 4,5 Watt, habe gerade extra für dich nochmal geschaut


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Juli 2020)

Kleines Update so klar ist der Teich grade


----------



## Ralle83 (5. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Leute
Hab da mal eine kurze Frage
Es geht um die Ecke an der Brücke über dem. Bachlauf ich hab da schon so oft an der stelle Erde nach gefüllt aber jedes mal geht sie weg. Hab ihr eine Idee wie ich das machen kann da mit immer an der stelle das wasser raus läuft
  .


----------



## Ralle83 (6. Aug. 2020)

Hallo liebe gemeinte der Teiche ich hab Algen im Bach Lauf und grade da am. Meisten wo es schnell läuft... 

im Teich so gut wie nicht höchsten mal an einer Pflanze etwas aber weit aus weniger als im Bachlauf..

Ist das ein schlechtes Zeichen??? Soll ich die entfernen oder lassen??


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe gemeinte der Teiche ich hab Algen im Bach Lauf und grade da am. Meisten wo es schnell läuft...
> 
> Nein nur kürzen, hab ich bei mir auch und ist ganz normal.
> Im Bachlauf entsteht Sauerstoff & bei hoher Temperatur entnehmen die Algen das was der Filter noch durch lässt.
> ...


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Aug. 2020)

Warum nur ein Vollzitat?


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2020)

Ich glaube mein Handy spinnt, ist auch kein Vollzitat, da ist auch meine Antwort mit bei, als Zitat.
. 
Manchmal gibt es auch ein " Gefällt mir" doppelt oder dreifach.


----------



## Ralle83 (6. Aug. 2020)

OK gut dann lass ich das einfsch mal so. 
Nja klein lebewesen seh ich bei mir nicht drin nur grosse wie __ wespen und Vögel beim baden


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Nja klein lebewesen seh ich bei mir nicht drin



Kleinst Lebewesen sind auch nicht zu sehen, da sind die Larven der Kriewelmuecke noch groß dagegen.


----------



## Ralle83 (7. Aug. 2020)

Ah OK ja dachte ich mir schon... 

Aber sagt mir dem bachlauf und der Brücke wie kann ich das machen?? Damit das was da nicht raus läuft???


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2020)

Ehhh, wenn ich das richtig deute zieht sich Wasser bis hinter der Teich Folie zurück? Also Folie vom Bachlauf zu kurz oder so ähnlich?

Man kann sich eine Viereck Maurertuppe aus dem Baumarkt besorgen.
Dann mit einer Stichsäge die Seiten auf 5cm  runter schneiden, wo der Einlauf sein soll schneidest du auf Null damit das Wasser raus laufen kann.
Entgegen gesetzt auf 1 cm als Kappilarsperre. 
Falls du die Möglichkeit hast vorn (Einlauf Teich )thermisch eine Kante anzubiegen kannst, 20 bis 30 ° waehre das Ideal.


----------



## Ralle83 (9. Aug. 2020)

Sorry ich hab kein wort verstanden?

Das wasser läuft da nur raus weil die brücke da drauf liegt und man da ständig drüber läuft. Die Folie ist lang genug ca 50cm hinter dem Bach


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2020)

Okay!


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Aug. 2020)

Ich glaub du hast. Mich nicht verstanden kann das wohl sein???


Da wo die Brücke ist darf kein Wasser raus oder rein da es nur ein Übergang ist von Garten zur Terrasse.... Und durch die Brücke und wenn man drüber läuft sackt die Brücke immer etwas tiefer.


----------



## samorai (10. Aug. 2020)

Tja, .


----------



## Ralle83 (10. Aug. 2020)

OK


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Ralle,
dann hilft es nur, die Folie hinter der Auflage der Brücke wieder hochzuziehen (Kapillarsperre). Besser wäre es, den Brückenlagern ein Fundament zu geben, und eine Kapillarsperre zu bauen. Wenn Du Bilder von der Folie ohne Brücke zeigst, dann hast Du die doch dafür demontiert, oder?


----------



## Ralle83 (11. Aug. 2020)

Ja die liegt einfach nur auf der Folie bzw auf der kapillarsperre auf. 

Geht nicht weil überall Steine liegen oder ich muss sie an denn stellen einschneiden. 

Aber meist du das dass Dann geht dann läuft das wasser doch trotzdem noch raus .

Ich muss denn Erdwall eigentlich nur an der stelle etwas fester bekommen.. Zu hoch darf ich nicht dann kippt die Brücke das ist ********..


----------



## ralph_hh (13. Aug. 2020)

Die Brücke gehört nicht in den Teich und auch nicht auf die Teichfolie aufgesetzt. Die muss über dem Folienrand schweben, mit genug Abstand, dass sie auch Bewegungen beim Betreten nicht auf die Folie drückt. Die Auflager sollten deutlich weit weg von der Teichkante sein. und tunlichst sollten die Auflieger ein Fundament haben und da sollte nichts einsinken. Dann hat die Folie ihre Ruhe und kann mit hoch gestelltem Rand ganz gemütlich das Wasser halten.

Wenn man das unbedingt mit Kontakt ausführen will, muß man die Kontaktstelle abdichten. Die Billiglösung wäre wohl Silikon, keine Ahnung, ob das auf PVC Folie hält, die aufwändigere wäre, die Folie mit geeignetem Material an die Brückenunterseite zu schrauben. Wer mal gesehen hat, wie aufwändig ein Vordach an eine Hauswand angeschraubt wird, wenn das wirklich dicht sein soll, der lässt das lieber gleich.


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Aug. 2020)

Ich habe jetzt die Brücke an der stelle wo sie auflag denn Bogen einfach größer gemacht und jetzt passt sie und sie drückt auch nicht auf die Kanter der kapillarsperre. Sondern erst weit dahinter... War für mich die einfachste und schnellste Lösung beim Bauch Lauf... Wo soll ich die Brücke sonst hin machen wenn nicht auf die Folie am Teich hab ich die Brücke not getrunken auch im Wasser da sie sonst nicht über denn Teich passt... Weil sie leider 1-2metrr zu klein ist für diesen Teich... Und ein fundament kommt bei mir nicht in Frage da ich kein beton im Garten haben möchte


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2020)

... kein Fundament - keine Brücke. 
So einfach ist das.

Ansonsten:
Die Brücke wird im Normalfall immer außerhalb des Teiches gelagert, wie Ralph auch schon geschrieben hat.
Falls nicht, sind aufwendige Konstruktionen unterhalb und auf der Folie notwendig ...


Und wenn man keinen Beton im Garten haben möchte, dann muss man Ersatzkonstruktionen bemühen ...


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2020)

Jede noch so kleine Brücke wird seit Jahrhunderten auf festen Unterbau gegründet und das aus meiner Meinung nicht umsonst. 
Aber wenn du was besseres gefunden hast, dann nur raus damit.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (14. Aug. 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Und ein fundament kommt bei mir nicht in Frage da ich kein beton im Garten haben möchte


Wie wär's mit einem großen Stein als Fundament? Wenn er halbwegs rechteckig ist kann er auch auf viel Vlies auf die Folie.


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Aug. 2020)

Also wenn ich das mit der Brücke so mache das sie weit vom Teichrand weg ist. 

müsste ich die 5 Meter oder 6 Meter lang machen damit die eine Seite auf die Terrasse stellen kann und die Andre seite 3 Meter Sand auf füllen damit sie grade steht.

Und dann noch eine schräge machen weil ich sonst nicht mehr hoch unter runter kann und dafür hab ich dann kein platz...


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Ralle,
und damit bist Du wieder am Anfang. Schwere Konstruktionen im Teich gehen, die brauchen aber ein solides Fundament (das geht am besten unter der Folie, oder ein sehr großes auf der Folie). Wir wollen Dir keine freitragende Brücke mit über 5 m Ausladung einreden, um Gottes Willen. Ich kam mir auch anfangs ein wenig blöd vor, mein Teichprofil zu betonieren... . 
Da, wo Deine Brücke aufliegt, kannst Du doch die Folie hochnehmen, und ein Fundament setzen (das muß kein Beton sein; Mineralgemisch und Borde, übrige Pflastersteine darüber tun's auch, wenn sie gut verlegt sind und nicht zur Seite gedrückt werden können).


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Aug. 2020)

Ne kann die Folie am Teich nicht hoch nehmen. ich muss dann erst mal ein paar tausend Liter Wasser raus nehm und zweitens wäre dann die erste zone ohne Wasser.. 

Ich habe unter der Folie ein wall mit Erde gemacht.. Da liegt die drauf und auf der andren Seite genau so 

Und am Bach Lauf habe ich ein mal unter der Folie auf jede Seite ein Pflasterstein wo die Brücke auf liegt..


----------



## ralph_hh (19. Aug. 2020)

Also die Folie liegt auf dem Pflasterstein und die Brücke liegt auf der Folie auf? Und Du gehst über die Brücke?

Ok, hat Vorteile. Wenn der Teich mal Wasser verliert, brauchst Du nach dem Loch nicht lange suchen.

Warum denn überhaupt eine Brücke, wenn dafür offenbar kein Platz da ist, die Brücke ohnehin zu kurz ist und Fundamente etc. auch nicht gewollt sind?


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Aug. 2020)

Ja ich laufe darüber und da liegen weder Steine noch sonst was Spitzes drunter.. 

Und wenn es heissen soll das da zu viel druck auf die Folie kommt beim laufen dann frage ich mich was das wasser macht das hat kein druck auf die Folie? 
Komisch das die da nicht kaputt geht... 

Weil ich ja auch mal irgendwann denn Teich sauber machen muss und Winter fest machen muss?? 

Da geh ich doch nicht ins Wasser. Darum die Brücke und am Bachlauf ist die Brücke damit ich nicht durch denn Bach laufen muss.. 

Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich keine Brücke hin machen kann. 


ich habe gesagt wenn ich die Brücke länger mache muss ich dann ein wall mir Erde hin machen und das wird dann nicht mehr passen weil ich mit dem wall Dann beim Nachbarn im Garten bin und meine Hecke weg machen muss.. Hab ich keine Lust zu und wenn ich die länger mache so das sie ein mal auf der Terrasse steht und auf dem Rasen Dann steh sie richtig schräg das sieht ******** aus.


----------



## Ralle83 (29. Sep. 2020)

Hallo ich habe mal eine kurze Frage mein wasser war denn Sommer über mal klar und dann wieder trüb. 

Jetzt zum Herbst hin wird es wieder klar stand heute 29.09.20.

Kann das eventuell was mit dem Springbrunnen zu tun haben?

Der hat allerdings einen kannsten mit Filter Einsätze zwei Stück. Anders könnte ich mir das halt nicht erklären. Weil ich hab denn jetzt seit einer Woche aus und das wasser klart wieder auf.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ralle,
schön, dass Dein Teich klarer wird. Das hat mit der Jahreszeit zu tun. Derzeit ist eine Phase, wo viele Teiche klarer werden, bzw. weniger Aufwand beim Filtern nötig ist. Ärgere Dich nicht im Frühjahr, wenn da eine Algenblüte kommt.


----------



## Ralle83 (30. Sep. 2020)

Das hatte ich immer Sommer auch immer mal. Wieder das er klar wurde und halt wieder trüb Jetzt hab ich halt seit einiger Zeit denn Springbrunnen aus. Ich werde das mal. Im früh ja testen.. 

Aber du meinst ja das wäre jetzt normal warum eigentlich??


----------



## Miezetier (1. Okt. 2020)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Weil ich ja auch mal irgendwann denn Teich sauber machen muss und Winter fest machen muss??
> 
> Da geh ich doch nicht ins Wasser



Möchte mal eine kleine Erfahrung dazu geben: Wir haben dieses Jahr unseren Teich entrümpelt von überzähligen Rohrkolbenstengeln. Viel Wasser aus dem Teich gepumpt und dann ist mein Mann mit Wat-/Anglerhose rein und hat die Stengel entfernt, anders kommt man ja nicht an die uferfernen Pflanzen, wenn die Teleskoprosenschere ihre Reichweite erreicht hat - die Fische haben sich daran nicht gestört, waren entweder neugierig oder haben sich in den tiefen Teil des Teiches verkrümelt. Nach der Aufräumaktion haben sie es uns mit irren Schwimmeinlagen gedankt. Die Stengel haben eindeutig beim freien Schwimmen gestört ;-)

LG


----------



## Ralle83 (19. Nov. 2022)

Ich hab da noch mal eine Frage ich habe jetzt einen 3 Tonnen Filter mit helex bewegt kann ich denn auch laufen lassen oder soll ich denn aus machen? Jetzt über den Winter?


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Ralle,
bei mir läuft seit zwei Wochen eine kleine Pumpe (mit 500 l/h) durch den Filter. Wenn Deine Tonnen frostgeschützt sind, wäre so etwas eine gute Idee. Die große Pumpe, die die Saison durch läuft, ist aus.


----------



## Ralle83 (20. Nov. 2022)

Meiner ist grade im moment nicht isoliert hab noch nicht die passenden Isolierung gefunden dafür ich hab meine aquaforte dm 10.000 auf 30 %runter gedrosselt mehr geht nicht.

Aber eigentlich könnte ich den eh aus machen da ich eh nächstes Jahr noch mal am Filter bei wollte und die Flasche dran machen wollte https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tank-Durchfuehrung-90-mm-Profi-Qualitaet und versuchen wollte die schläuche/ rohre druch die folie und ein Stück unter die Erde zu legen. Jetzt liegt das alles einfach so auf dem Boden.


----------



## Knipser (21. Nov. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Meiner ist grade im moment nicht isoliert hab noch nicht die passenden Isolierung gefunden dafür ich hab meine aquaforte dm 10.000 auf 30 %runter gedrosselt mehr geht nicht.
> 
> Aber eigentlich könnte ich den eh aus machen da ich eh nächstes Jahr noch mal am Filter bei wollte und die Flasche dran machen wollte https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tank-Durchfuehrung-90-mm-Profi-Qualitaet und versuchen wollte die schläuche/ rohre druch die folie und ein Stück unter die Erde zu legen. Jetzt liegt das alles einfach so auf dem Boden.


Was für ne Flasche? Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (21. Nov. 2022)

Folienflansch meinte ich


----------

